# Liverpool Festival Gardens



## base74 (Sep 8, 2009)

I know this place has been done many times before, but I decided to pay it a visit to check out the current state of affairs. I believe there is a £2million investment heading its way to attempt to regenerate the once splendorous gardens back to their former glory. For now, however, the site lies in decay and ruin.

Main Entrance







Forgotten Sculpture






Japanese Garden 
















Ornamental Waterfall and bathing pool






Forgotten and very rotten walkway











Outdoor Auditorium











Cafe











Dragon Slide - Very Overgrown











Go-Cart Racetrack






Seating for Go-Carts











Site of the now demolished Dome




Thanks for looking


----------



## Simon-G (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice pics mate, amazed this site has never been redeveloped.

Simon


----------



## Monkey Boy (Sep 17, 2009)

Simon-G said:


> Nice pics mate, amazed this site has never been redeveloped.
> 
> Simon



The locals keep objecting to the plans.

Part of it is due to be refurbished, the chinese and japanese gardens certainly. The houses they're planning to build will be some way behind that.

One of the partners in the redevelopment went under earlier this year.


----------

